# QDM Bow only in Coweta/Fayette



## gordylew (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking for 3 members to round out a 16 member club in Coweta County on the Fayette county line.  Minutes away from Senoia, Peachtree City and Newnan.  1600 acres of mixed terrain. Some food plots, hardwood bottoms, 2 large creek bottoms and varying aged pines.  Each member gets 1 main area with 250 yard no encroachment, remaining property is open to hunt first come.  $1300 per person

For additional info PM  me  

Gordylew


----------



## NABE07 (Mar 5, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## hull and horns (Mar 6, 2018)

Call when you can
David 678-296-1226


----------



## Brad h (Mar 10, 2018)

Good morning I'm very interested in joining the club I do not have a compound anymore. I am 50 years old  my eyesight isn't what it used to be last year I bought a crossbow so that's okay if I can use that I love to see the land you can call me at 678-689-8854 or give me a thanks have a good weekend


----------



## gordylew (Mar 12, 2018)

Club full for 2018.    Thanks for the interest


----------



## BDD (Mar 12, 2018)

Just curious if this club is off Stallings Rd ?   I have land that boarders a club there.


----------



## jammin (Jul 13, 2018)

gordylew said:


> Looking for 3 members to round out a 16 member club in Coweta County on the Fayette county line.  Minutes away from Senoia, Peachtree City and Newnan.  1600 acres of mixed terrain. Some food plots, hardwood bottoms, 2 large creek bottoms and varying aged pines.  Each member gets 1 main area with 250 yard no encroachment, remaining property is open to hunt first come.  $1300 per person
> 
> For additional info PM  me
> 
> Gordylew


Hello just wondering if any openings may have came up late, if so I'm very interested can be reach at 770-596-2987 thanks, Jamie


----------



## Dwane Williams (Jul 17, 2018)

Any last minute openings? Dwane 678-725-0776


----------



## Charles Hardin (Nov 2, 2018)

gordylew said:


> Looking for 3 members to round out a 16 member club in Coweta County on the Fayette county line.  Minutes away from Senoia, Peachtree City and Newnan.  1600 acres of mixed terrain. Some food plots, hardwood bottoms, 2 large creek bottoms and varying aged pines.  Each member gets 1 main area with 250 yard no encroachment, remaining property is open to hunt first come.  $1300 per person
> 
> For additional info PM  me
> 
> Gordylew[/QURested





gordylew said:


> Looking for 3 members to round out a 16 member club in Coweta County on the Fayette county line.  Minutes away from Senoia, Peachtree City and Newnan.  1600 acres of mixed terrain. Some food plots, hardwood bottoms, 2 large creek bottoms and varying aged pines.  Each member gets 1 main area with 250 yard no encroachment, remaining property is open to hunt first come.  $1300 per person
> 
> For additional info PM  me
> 
> Gordylew


im interested in the 2019 season, I am 68 years old in great health, been hunting with a longbow and wooden arrows for 25 years, I live in fayetteville, 
Looking for a place I can hunt close to home. I would appreciate considering allowing me to join your club. I have run hunting and archery clubs in the past and understand club rules. Please contact me at 770-688-5750. Thank you


----------



## jrbreeland (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm interested if there are any openings. 770-378-2388


----------



## RBARKER (Nov 18, 2018)

Do you have any opening for next year ?


----------



## Fraserhutchinson (Jan 11, 2019)

Any openings for 2019? I’m interested.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Jan 16, 2019)

Newnan lifetime hunter.   Coweta Club just lost lease to developer.  Been in many clubs.
Crossbow and blind only since 2003.  Please put me on your list to contact if you have an opening 2019-2020 season.


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 23, 2019)

Interested for future openings


----------



## nrozell (Feb 17, 2019)

Please message me if you have any openings for 2019 season for my dad and I.  Thanks


----------



## Dwane Williams (Feb 17, 2019)

I am also interested


----------



## jimmylongbow (Feb 17, 2019)

gordylew said:


> Looking for 3 members to round out a 16 member club in Coweta County on the Fayette county line.  Minutes away from Senoia, Peachtree City and Newnan.  1600 acres of mixed terrain. Some food plots, hardwood bottoms, 2 large creek bottoms and varying aged pines.  Each member gets 1 main area with 250 yard no encroachment, remaining property is open to hunt first come.  $1300 per person
> 
> For additional info PM  me
> 
> Gordylew


Do practice any kind of deer management? Do you have power and water hook-ups for campers?


----------



## gordylew (Feb 18, 2019)

May have 1 opening for 2019-20. Pm me. I don’t follow the site religiously but get notifications about pms on my email.  Thanks


----------



## jimmylongbow (Feb 18, 2019)

Do you have power and water hook-ups for campers?


----------



## llanier44 (Feb 22, 2019)

*Very interested.  I started a private conversation with you on your member page (I don't know if that is how to PM or not, but please check it).  I am in PTC.  I bowhunt only and in a lot of different places, so i am a low-pressure addition to a lease.*


----------



## gordylew (Mar 6, 2019)

full for 2019   Thanks folks


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 6, 2019)

Gordon it was very nice meeting you at your club.. I really appreciate your time there and wish y'all Good Luck!
Rocky


----------

